# Another Afternoon on die Eisenbahn



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Enjoyed the video. The first train in the video has a red car on the end of the consist. Is that a specialty car like first class that they use on European railroads?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

No it is an earlier paint scheme ÖBB used before the light grey and red was introduced.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Impressive and beautiful to watch. Your catenary is enviable. The multi layers is astonishing. Delightful sound effects. A work of art.


----------

